# New hedgie is home!



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

I got Quillson yesterday! He seems to be doing good but of course balls up, huffs and hisses when I walk into the room. He ran on his wheel and even ate some food and pooped ALOT last night. Here are some pics I took really quick when I first put him in his cage and one the people I got him from sent me so you can see his face.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2manypets said:


> and pooped ALOT last night.


Welcome to the world of hedgehogs! :lol: :lol: Congrats he is adorable and love the name!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

he's a cutie congrats


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

LarryT said:


> 2manypets said:
> 
> 
> > and pooped ALOT last night.
> ...


I couldn't believe his wheel this morning! It looked like he had 5 other hedgehogs in there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

2manypets said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > 2manypets said:
> ...


Babies poop a lot it will get better in a few months in amounts of poop but the wheel is likely forever if he is a wheel nut!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

2manypets said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > 2manypets said:
> ...


 The poop will ease up a wee little bit as they get older in most cases, fingers crossed. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! I love his little face!! What a little cutie!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He is definitely a cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable, congrats


----------



## 2manypets (Sep 17, 2011)

After holding him for about 15-20 minutes tonight he uncurled and was licking my hands (must have smelled like the orange I had). I was able to get a couple pics of him uncurled.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful mask! Great pics!


----------

